# Tipping



## cbbhunter (Aug 29, 2007)

Question in reguards to tipping.

What is considered an average tip for PH’s, tracker, skinners, and cooks for a 11 day plains game hunt? And is it customary to tip the outfitter? 
Also should you tip in Rands or US dollars?


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

cbbhunter said:


> Question in reguards to tipping.
> 
> What is considered an average tip for PH’s, tracker, skinners, and cooks for a 11 day plains game hunt? And is it customary to tip the outfitter?
> Also should you tip in Rands or US dollars?



Tip the PH in dollars. I generally tip 20% on the total dayfees for the PH. For the trackers & skinners you can tip in Rands, R150-00 ($15-00) each is plenty for them. Outfitters dont need tips....


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I also, bring a carton of the cheapest smokes that I can find for the skinners and trackers.


----------

